# Dirty girl is going to Salon Pucci tomorrow!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is going for her spa day tomorrow. I am thinking how is this fair?? She misbehaves and gets a spa day..........I clean up her pee off her posh couch and I don't even get a thank you Something isn't right here?? This is a picture of her after her bed was washed and put back together....she hasn't been on it since I did verbally reprimand her but it wasn't too severe she is such a sulky baby! She will be at the spa for at least 4-5 hours so I guess that is my thank you


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm sitting here laughing my behind off. She is laying there thinking "I get it smelling just how I like it and she washed it. What's wrong with her?" 
We have several dog beds (of course we do) and there was one that Willow just kept peeing on. (This was a few months ago) Lucky for me it was a cheap one cause after the third wash I just threw it away. 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well if she does it again (she has 3 strikes) has used up 1 it will end up in the dumpster! I laughed cause of you so thanks It wasn't my idea to get that bed even though I was excited about it. Christine thinks she is human she is like"oh poor her lying on your feet" hey maybe Molly doesn't need a bed maybe she is fine on my feet or on the carpet?? 

It was a lot of money but if she is going to pee on it it's going to be gone

Am going to PM you so check please


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Well if she does it again (she has 3 strikes) has used up 1 it will end up in the dumpster! I laughed cause of you so thanks It wasn't my idea to get that bed even though I was excited about it. Christine thinks she is human she is like"oh poor her lying on your feet" hey maybe Molly doesn't need a bed maybe she is fine on my feet or on the carpet??
> 
> It was a lot of money but if she is going to pee on it it's going to be gone
> 
> Am going to PM you so check please


Awe... Look at her! Poor thing. Wonder if you'll have to coax her back on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Awe... Look at her! Poor thing. Wonder if you'll have to coax her back on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not sure she sat on it for a bit in the evening but then was back on my feet


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Not sure she sat on it for a bit in the evening but then was back on my feet


thats because she loves you!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well Molly my little dirty girl is back from the spa. They cut her really short this time but it's my fault. I wanted her ears shorter so to balance that out she did her face shorter. She kind of looks like a bug face It will grow back but she is so soft and smells so good I try to ignore it ha! Her eyelashes are so long and they weren't cut too bad you can't see them in pictures maybe if I get her in sunlight but it's gloomy here today 

It's her birthday on Monday so they put a little hat on her and balloons on her leash but she managed to pop them while we were paying


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love that face!! She's so human looking! 

Her groom looks fab! Has she been on her sofa to get her fresh scent all over it?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Love that face!! She's so human looking!
> 
> Her groom looks fab! Has she been on her sofa to get her fresh scent all over it?



She was a little stressed out when she got back she was in there for 4 hours


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Molly!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! look at that birthday hat!!! too funny


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Well Molly my little dirty girl is back from the spa. They cut her really short this time but it's my fault. I wanted her ears shorter so to balance that out she did her face shorter. She kind of looks like a bug face It will grow back but she is so soft and smells so good I try to ignore it ha! Her eyelashes are so long and they weren't cut too bad you can't see them in pictures maybe if I get her in sunlight but it's gloomy here today
> 
> It's her birthday on Monday so they put a little hat on her and balloons on her leash but she managed to pop them while we were paying


She is so cute I can't stand it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She looks adorable. All eyes!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> She looks adorable. All eyes!


She looks better in person although I am not that impressed with her face I wanted her ears shorter so I guess to balance that out she had to do everything shorter??

Your poo's have a soft look to their face which I love Molly's face looks too harsh......can't explain but it's not soft her last haircut was better but she does look like a little lamb and she smells like she just walked out of a bubble bath so LOVE it! She kinda looks like she has a Schnauzer mustache so not impressed! Her eyelashes are still intact and so long too bad she has a brown head they don't show in pics but they are amazing

I love her like this! So weird how a haircut can make them look like a totally different dog!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww little miss Molly...you're gorgeous 

I see your new vvv flash sofa has arrived too.... Lucky pup 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A few pictures of Molly's crew cut She loves my oven mitts for some reason!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is adorable.
You cannot make that girl look bad. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She looks brilliant! Hope her bed doesn't end up on the rubbish heap!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks sweet, I know what you mean though I do like the before look and I'm lucky, doing Dudley myself its little and often, at least you know to ask for her not to be done quite so short next time, and as we always say - it grows back fast. I gave Dudley a full groom today and as I've not done him too short but his coat is all fluffed up he looks quite fat!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> She looks sweet, I know what you mean though I do like the before look and I'm lucky, doing Dudley myself its little and often, at least you know to ask for her not to be done quite so short next time, and as we always say - it grows back fast. I gave Dudley a full groom today and as I've not done him too short but his coat is all fluffed up he looks quite fat!


Dudley is adorable all the time he has that soft face that I love. For some reason Molly's face always ends up looking too triangular or something can't explain. I tell the groomer to not shave her nose and to make her face look soft but it never happens?? I will have to copy pictures of dogs I like on here and show her. She has this thing about balancing everything out. Molly is very small so if her body is short and her head was left longer I think maybe it would look odd?? I love her so as you say it will grow back


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> She looks brilliant! Hope her bed doesn't end up on the rubbish heap!


She hasn't been on it since the pee thing Will keep it for a while and if she doesn't like it will give it away She was never a bed dog she likes to lie down on our feet or on the carpet by the door.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Dudley is adorable all the time he has that soft face that I love. For some reason Molly's face always ends up looking too triangular or something can't explain. I tell the groomer to not shave her nose and to make her face look soft but it never happens?? I will have to copy pictures of dogs I like on here and show her. She has this thing about balancing everything out. Molly is very small so if her body is short and her head was left longer I think maybe it would look odd?? I love her so as you say it will grow back


Thank you - at the moment Dudley's head looks a bit small for his body but i'm hoping when his coat settles down it will look balanced - of course the pics I put on are good ones! he doesn't look quite so good when he has a scruffy muzzle!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Molly looks scrumptious - her knees are one of her best features . I love her markings.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> She hasn't been on it since the pee thing Will keep it for a while and if she doesn't like it will give it away She was never a bed dog she likes to lie down on our feet or on the carpet by the door.


Mine preferred my bed over their expensive one. But now they like it. I'd give it time as she seemed to love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh she looks adorable in her party hat
I have to say Molly is quite the fashion icon as I saw a little yellow rain coat today I couldn't resist buying for ruby, it reminded me of gorgeous Molly in her yellow coat - I will get round to posting a pic x


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Molly looks scrumptious - her knees are one of her best features . I love her markings.


I'm lucky, got to meet Molly in person, and she is gorgeous! Her markings are especially beautiful on her legs, I kept admiring them! So lucky to have met Molly and the lovely Lady. Oh, and Mo, Renee and Christine, too, of course!


----------

